# Trying to purchase a gun today.



## IKE (Aug 22, 2016)

I went to my local gun shop today to purchase a handgun and some ammo.

 When I had everything I wanted and was ready to checkout the gal behind the counter looked at me and said, "strip down facing me".......making a mental note to complain to the store manager afterwards I did exactly as she ask.

When her hysterical screaming ceased and the two brutish looking security guards finally disappeared chuckling to themselves, I found out she was referring on how for me to slide my credit card through the reader.

I personally think they should make instructions a little clearer for seniors.......oh, I was ask to never set foot in the store again.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Falcon (Aug 22, 2016)

You should be glad she didn't burst out laughing~~~~~ while pointing.


----------



## IKE (Aug 22, 2016)

Falcon said:


> You should be glad she didn't burst out laughing~~~~~ while pointing.



Or hurt herself while running out the door screaming, "anaconda !!......anaconda !!"


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 22, 2016)

Two observations:

1.  You were _waaay_ too eager to comply.

2. hearing aid adjustments can make _sooo_ much of a big difference.    


:rofl:


----------



## Pappy (Aug 23, 2016)

After you left, Ike, the store posted this sign.


----------



## IKE (Aug 23, 2016)

Except for me having a nice all over tan (don't ask !) that's almost like looking in a mirror Pappy.........:lol:


----------



## IKE (Aug 23, 2016)

Maybe I'm just bored but I just glanced at the above pic again and a couple of questions come to mind.

1. What's his right hand doing ?

2. What the hell is he looking down at ?

Hmmm.....do you suppose both of the above questions are related ?

Well I'm outta here.......y'all have a good evening.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 24, 2016)

You might just be on something, Ike. I mean, on to something.


----------

